# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 12/15



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warmer temps have been slowing down ice development on the lake, but thickness 
is slowly improving. Anglers are reporting around 10 inches on most parts of 
the lake. While a few are starting to drive on the smaller earlier freezing 
areas, we definitely don?t recommend any vehicle traffic. Anglers are 
reporting some fairly good walleye fishing in Mission Bay, Six Mile Bay, and 
the Doc Hagens area. Perch fishing remains slow with a few being caught along 
with walleyes. Pike fishing?s been pretty good. The better areas for pike 
have been Walfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile, Lake Irvin, and 
Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. Tip-ups with herring or smelt have been working the 
best for pike. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

